# My very first very little button



## caracosida (Dec 30, 2011)

This was my first extracted gold button. It weights around 0,6 grams. I got it from three 486 DX CPU's, removing the lids, then boiling in HCl, filtered, let it soak in HCl and H2O2 for four days, filtered, refinned with HCl and sodium hyposulfite, then filtered again, added SMB and let it set over night. I filtered and washed with ammonia, HCl and water, the founded it with a little pencil-torch over a brick.

And thats all


----------



## Snowmeow (Mar 7, 2012)

It's almost a coin! :mrgreen: 
Nice work.


----------



## Geo (Mar 7, 2012)

holy dead thread resurrection Batman!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------

